# Is it okay to feed 5 week old Raw diet?



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Oct 23, 2010)

I am a new GS Mom to Leah. I have a Golden Retriever that is 15 weeks old on the raw diet ans supps, but I want to put the baby on it as well. I posted her story in the welcome section. She is 5 weeks old and totally off formula. I rescued her and her littermates at 3 days old. I started mixing raw hamburger into formula and baby cereal mush at 3 weeks...So now she is off the milk do you think it is ok to transition to totally raw, or are babies that are this young in need puppy food? I also worry that she is too thin, but I stopped the bottle because of their teeth and they just lost interest. Thanks


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

As long as you know what you are doing when feeding a raw diet, go for it. My pup has been on raw since weaning with no problems. I didn't start supplements til he was about 4 months old.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Breeders that feed raw, start their pups on raw. You can start out with some chicken wings. They are small and easy for them to handle. I saw a video posted on youtube that a breeder had posted of her 5 wk old litter devouring a whole chicken. I think it took them two days (refrigerated in between feedings), to eat most of it. Mom finished the rest. You can then move to chicken necks at about 8 wks, and chicken backs after 4 mos old. Keep in mind, that is the bone/meat portion of the diet. I would grind up the raw mix (organ,meat,bone,vegies) that you feed the older pup and feed that to the 5wk old.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

lovemydoggiesx2 said:


> I am a new GS Mom to Leah. I have a Golden Retriever that is 15 weeks old on the raw diet ans supps, but I want to put the baby on it as well. I posted her story in the welcome section. She is 5 weeks old and totally off formula. I rescued her and her littermates at 3 days old. I started mixing raw hamburger into formula and baby cereal mush at 3 weeks...So now she is off the milk do you think it is ok to transition to totally raw, or are babies that are this young in need puppy food? I also worry that she is too thin, but I stopped the bottle because of their teeth and they just lost interest. Thanks


I have weaned two litters of Chinese Crested directly to raw (starting at 4 weeks) and of those 8 puppies, 4 have NEVER eaten kibble and 2 are 1/2 raw and 1/2 high quality kibble.

Puppies eat the same as adults, they just eat more and the pieces start out smaller. 

You want to provide ALOT of variety in a growing puppies diet. That helps to insure that they get all the nutrients they need. If you can't get alot of variety I would either add a basic multi-vitamin supplement (I use and recommend B-Naturals products) or I would feed the pup a high quality kibble until they are finished growing and then switch them to a limited variety raw (with a basic multi-vitamin supplement).


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks for the tips!! I have done some research, and I really think she needs to be on the same diet as my other pup. When I started weaning they ate some hamburger, chicken, a bit of organ, banana, eggs, ect. But since not a lot of people feed raw I wanted the litter on puppy kibble. I have made, weighed and froze Leah some raw baby food...Adding more and more things to the bags. Some people when feeding raw like to balance per week but I do per day along with suppliments. I am now weaning her off the puppy kibble and havent noticed any loose stool.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We wean to goats milk and ground turkey 1st; turkey is not as strong as the beef.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Interesting thread.


----------



## overtgabby (Aug 2, 2010)

What is the concensus of Elk meat, as opposed to grocery store meats, be it chicken or beef? Elk meat is rather lean.. what sort of fat content should be added to the diet?


----------

